# Cordless drill help???



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone please recommend a good durable cordless drill? Should I get a 12v or 18v? Do I need a hammer drill or just regular? I'm looking for a pretty much all purpose drill.

Thank you everyone in advance!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread should pretty much answer your question

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/ryobi-one-176154/


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Should I get the one will the hammer drill or a regular one? I won't be drilling into concrete that much but do you think it is a good feature to have?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

"that much" means you'll still do it. Seems like a good feature to have if you're going to use it some day.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If your like most of us....drilling into concrete will be maybe 1% of the drilling.

Start keeping an eye out for the sales...get a combo kit....drill, sawzall, circular saw and one or two batteries....then as you need the tool...buy it.


----------



## Removeb4flight (May 12, 2013)

I got the 10.8v Makita drill set several years ago and use it often. You get a drill with 2 speeds and an impact driver. They are small and work great. The Li-ion batteries still work. Don't get a drill with a Ni-cad battery, they are junk. If you're going to drill concrete once in a while just get a low price corded drill for that.

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

IMHO, the hammer action on a cordless drill is very helpful for driving screws, is the hammer that helps start the screw. Really is worthless for drilling into concrete.
Although you can drill small holes in concrete with them.

I would ask yourself what you will use the tool for?
A cordless drill makes a lousy screw gun, but works.
A cordless screw gun makes a lousy drill, but works.
I have a drill, once I bought the screwgun, I rarely use the drill.

14 volt vrs 18 volt, the newer lithium batteries are pretty light and not much of a problem.
My dewalt with the ni-cad batteries, I chose the 14 for a couple of reason. They both have the same amount of torque and do the same job. The 18 is bulkier, more weight to lug around, counts when you have a 25 pound tool belt on already, now strap a drill to it.
If I drill a hole with my 14 and set the drill aside, it will stand up on the battery pack.
A 18 is so awkward it will not stand up and need to make room to lie it down on the floor somewhere. That was the deal breaker on the old ni-cad 18 for me.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Worthless? I haven't done it a ton, and certainly not professionally (and it looks like you could be a professional), but for the typical DIY-er who's going to drill a half-dozen to a dozen holes in concrete for some TapCons or something, a decent cordless hammer drill is perfectly adequate, and far from worthless.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I am deciding to buy the Milwaukee cordless drill. 
Does anyone have experience with this drill? 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202043...&productId=202043745&R=202043745#.UbDMWkDVDA0


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its not bad.. just make sure you get the 3.0 amp batteries or the new 4 amp batteires. the slimpacks have very little run time on them..

one other thing to mention is to make sure you put the drill into low speed when drillling holes larger than 1" so that its using a lower gear that will deliver more torque.. the milwaukee drills are bad for the gears stripping on them..... 

i dont want to see a resonse to use the ryobi's instead because its the low end line from the same parent company as milwaukee...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Gotta put my vote in for Ridgid. If for no other reason than lifetime warranty on batteries. Yes get hammer drill if you only need it once it will be worth it. Funfool if you can't tell the diff in a hammer drill in concrete there is something wrong with your drill. Yes get the 18 lith. Don't let anyone talk you into NiCad batteries they will be cheaper but they are being phased out and are going to become hard to find.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

funfool said:


> IMHO, the hammer action on a cordless drill is very helpful for driving screws, is the hammer that helps start the screw. Really is worthless for drilling into concrete.
> Although you can drill small holes in concrete with them.


WTF?:jester:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this might run up the price a little, but some things to consider:

- hammer drill is useful even if you use it rarely

- once you use an impact driver to drive screws, you will wonder how you ever lived without it.

- a combo pack that comes with 2 batteries makes all kinds of sense. Basically it means you will never run out of battery power virtually no matter what you're doing.

- higher milliamp ratings are nice, but not necessary if you have 2 batteries, especially if you're not pounding away like a contractor.

I have this one, which I love
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...-Tool-LXT211/100670042?N=c2ecZyg#.UbFHJNg2njI

The battery charger is great. However you would be fine with the smaller battery version (still 18v though). Great kit for the price.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...Tool-LCT200W/100596872?N=c2ecZyg#.UbFHXNg2njI


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

bcdinh said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. I am deciding to buy the Milwaukee cordless drill.
> Does anyone have experience with this drill?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202043...&productId=202043745&R=202043745#.UbDMWkDVDA0


I have always had great service from Milwaukee tools. I have the V18, earlier version, of that drill and it has given me trouble free use for about 5 years. I have other M18 tools and they are even better than the V18, better battery.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

All ya all quit picking on me :laughing:

I do think the hammer action for drilling holes in concrete with a cordless drill is worthless.
I can use my 1/2" dewalt corded drill on slow speed and drill a hole in concrete faster then my dewalt cordless on hammer.

I do think the hammer action is good for drilling screws, but the rpm is to slow to make a decent screwgun.
Sigh :notworthy:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

funfool said:


> All ya all quit picking on me :laughing:
> 
> I do think the hammer action for drilling holes in concrete with a cordless drill is worthless.
> I can use my 1/2" dewalt corded drill on slow speed and drill a hole in concrete faster then my dewalt cordless on hammer.
> ...


Fun is your Dewalt a newer one? My neighbor has a new one and with the cordless saw he has trouble cutting a 2x4. My Ridgid drill has 2 speeds 1 is slow and has more torque for driving screws 2 is a lot faster it is for drilling and I can use the hammer in either one. Just my opinion but I think the newer Dewalt tools have really went downhill.


----------



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> its not bad.. just make sure you get the 3.0 amp batteries or the new 4 amp batteires. the slimpacks have very little run time on them..
> 
> one other thing to mention is to make sure you put the drill into low speed when drillling holes larger than 1" so that its using a lower gear that will deliver more torque.. the milwaukee drills are bad for the gears stripping on them.....
> 
> i dont want to see a resonse to use the ryobi's instead because its the low end line from the same parent company as milwaukee...


I disagree that the Milwaukee "slim pack" batteries have very little run time. I got 2 of those batteries with my Milwaukee impact driver and drill kit. I just built a fence with them and drove a ton of screws. Those packs last a very long time and recharge in 30 minutes. Easy to rotate them and the 30 minute charge means you'll always have a fresh one ready to go, as it's pretty hard to drain a whole battery in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i had one of the drills and we had 4 more in carpenters shop i worked out of at a local university 2 years. ago. the run time on them doesnt even come close to my makita 3 amp lxt batteries


----------

